# At what point did you call your DH/Partner when labour started?



## Jayneypops

Hi,

We are hoping to have a home birth, and this is our first baby. I don't want to be over the top and call my Husband home from work with every twinge (especially as he has to make up any time he takes off) but at the same time, I dont fancy being on my own when the time comes!

At what point did you know it was 'true' labour?

It takes him 30 mins to get home and the birthing pool take around 25 mins to inflate so Ill need him here to do that. 

thanks x


----------



## hardworknmama

For both my boys my water broke and it was right after that I called the doctor then DH. Is anyone going to be attending the home birth, like a midwife? If so I would call DH after speaking with that person.


----------



## Jaysmummy

My labour was quick and luckily OH was at home when it happened, I woke him at 9am after about 3 hours of pains hospital at 10am Jackson was born at 11:29 am.

Now he works an hour away so I'm calling him at the first sign of anything :haha:

xx


----------



## xxEMZxx

I went into labour on a Sunday each time in the night so luckily OH was with me. X


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks for your replies
I will be having a community midwife with me, so yes I may call her first, she can probably tell me how 'far away I am' from my contraction times right?


----------



## stardust599

First time labour usually takes a while hun.

The average for active labour (4cm dilated, contractions lasting over a minute and 5minutes apart) is 12hours so you will have plenty of time.

When you feel like you need his support call him. xx


----------



## chuck

I sent him out to pub not telling him I was in labour LOL!!!

I only called him and the MW after mum told me to, the contractions were about 3 mins apart and lasting around a minute.

I would have been checked around an hour later after the MW arrived and we had a chat and stuff and I was 7 maybe 8cm.


----------



## clarsair

I started off at home, early labour was during the night though and DH was nagging me at 9am the next morning to phone the midwife. I wasn't sure I was in labour so I understand your concerns. I spoke to the midwife on the phone and I reckon she knew how things were going from the contractions I had during the call.


----------



## Hunbun

I went into labour on the Saturday morning and LO wasn't actually born until the Monday morning. So DH had plenty of notice. 

I didn't go to the hospital until the contractions were 3 under 10 mins, so thats when I woke DH up. Even then we had loads of time at the hospital so I could have left it even later, though I'm glad I didnt!


----------



## chuck

LOL am i the only one that didnt want their OH around??

I couldnt be doing with his fuss this time around.


----------



## Mary Jo

first labour, my husband was home when it started, on a Friday morning (he'd taken a few days off because I was so stressed and anxious). baby was born the next day. second ltime I went into labour on a Sunday morning, so he was also home. I didn't tell him I was having pains till I was sure it was really it, though, so about 5 or 6 hours in. baby was born early Monday morning.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Dh was home both times I went into labor. With ds1 I woke up from a nap with sharp cramps and a bloody show, so I knew it was labor. With ds2 my water broke before contractions started.


----------



## krismarie621

I called my OH the second my water broke. He was working out of town (like, a 5 hour plane ride out of town!), and was booked to fly home the next night. I told him to get his butt on a plane, and luckily he made it in time - just as I was 10cm!!! :wacko: .... Only reason he even made the flight was because it was delayed by 20 minutes, otherwise he would have missed the whole thing.

Someone was watching over us that day!


----------



## amerikiwi

The first one, I sent a text message about 4 hours in. It was 5pm and the message said "if you have any loose ends at work that need tying up, go ahead and stay late to finish since you'll probably be off for 2 weeks starting tomorrow". DD was born about 12 hours later.

For the second he was asleep and I woke him 30 minutes into it (soonest I could catch my breath after getting out of shower) but it was a much faster labour and DS was born 15 minutes later.


----------



## littlecupcake

My OH works on building sites and his location changes all the time. He is in the next village at the moment but can be over an hour away not counting traffic. He has asked that I contact him at the first sign of anything and then we will judge if he needs to come home. Every day he comes home covered head to toe in bonding (he is a dryliner..its similar to plaster) and would need to shower before being allowed in the room at the hospital hahah xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

chuck said:


> LOL am i the only one that didnt want their OH around??
> 
> I couldnt be doing with his fuss this time around.

i sent my OH out with his mates lol :D xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

i was having contractions from just after 1pm but didnt tell OH till about 5pm just incase lol. he went out with his friends at about 10:30 n i tried to get some sleep... had to phone him to come home about an hour later when they were about 3 mins apart :D


----------



## chuck

Carlyp1990 said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> LOL am i the only one that didnt want their OH around??
> 
> I couldnt be doing with his fuss this time around.
> 
> i sent my OH out with his mates lol :D xxClick to expand...

Exactly, I sent him out to watch footie..I had to laugh he had no signal in the pub so I had to call the pub landline to get hold of him!

It took 3 or 4 attempts as I kept getting through to the kitchen or upstairs rather than the bar LOL not so easy when your CTX are only 3 mins apart and lasting a good minute


----------



## happygal

I was in hospital being induced but once the contractions got to 6 minutes apart i called oh because he works an hour away.

This time the midwife has told me that with it being my third baby it could all happen quite quickly, as soon as i start getting regular contractions even if they aren't painful ill be getting him to make his way here x


----------

